# Broody hen



## nannypattyrn

If a hen is broody, will she always growl and fuss? I have a BO that I think is broody but she doesn't fuss when I check for eggs. I want to let her set if she is.


----------



## robin416

My Head Tuck never carried on but all of the others did. Maybe that's why she's over 11, she didn't let the small stuff get to her.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Do I need to get her up once or twice or has mother nature built that in?


----------



## dawg53

One of my Light Brahma's never fussed, yet the other one screamed bloody murder after she went broody. 
I've heard of broody's getting off the nest on occasion, mine didnt and had to physically get them off the nest. I removed mine 3 or 4 times a day due to record summer heat we were having at that time.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Ok, thx, Dawg!! I just got her up and fed/watered her while I put 10 eggs in the nest. She's setting on them but it took her a few minutes to realize that she had eggs to sit on!


----------



## robin416

I never had to worry about mine. They usually got up just as the sun was coming up and just before the sun set at night. Sometimes they would even pop out when they heard the excitement from the others over treats.

dawg, what about the ones that scream just because you're in any proximity to her and her nest?


----------



## nannypattyrn

Well, I added one more egg, a green one. It'll be interesting what color eggs I get. The roo is BO.


----------



## dawg53

robin416 said:


> I never had to worry about mine. They usually got up just as the sun was coming up and just before the sun set at night. Sometimes they would even pop out when they heard the excitement from the others over treats.
> 
> dawg, what about the ones that scream just because you're in any proximity to her and her nest?


This particular Brahma would start screaming as soon as I poked my head inside the coop to check on her. After I grabbed her off the nest she'd calm down. After she dumped a humungus turd, she'd eat and drink, then march back up the ramp to her nest. 
Other than the Brahma's going broody, I've only had two others go broody. I broke them of their broodiness.


----------



## seminole wind

When they are broody I do take them off the nest every day and put them next to food and water. It works out well--for me,LOL.
Feel their crop and watch the poop if your concerned.


----------



## chickenqueen

I have found some only go to food and water every couple of days.Plus,they sit then abandon the nest to set on another clutch of eggs.I've only had a hen hatch chicks once in 16 yrs.This year,nobody is going to set.I have enough chickens right now.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Should I separate her from the rest of the nests, but keep her in the same coop. Oh, BTW, her sister decided to go broody, too! I gave her half of the eggs. She broke one and while I was cleaning the mess, I dropped one so down to 9 unless I get a couple more under them.


----------



## robin416

I would leave her be because she could quit on you with the move. 

If you're worried about others laying in the nest, mark the ones in there now with a marker and remove any that she hasn't been sitting on.

Nine is a good round number, don't you think?


----------



## nannypattyrn

robin416 said:


> I would leave her be because she could quit on you with the move.
> 
> If you're worried about others laying in the nest, mark the ones in there now with a marker and remove any that she hasn't been sitting on.
> 
> Nine is a good round number, don't you think?


Probably, but someone put 2 more back in!


----------



## nannypattyrn

Yes, I put the date on the ones she's sitting on.


----------



## robin416

What did you use? I used pencil once, found out that didn't work so well. Tried highlighter, that was a failure too. I finally did a crayon type thing and that worked.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Sharpie very lightly. I hope it doesn't go through. Pencils don't work. I didn't think about crayon.


----------



## robin416

Someone on here a few years ago said she had used sharpies forever and never found them to be a problem. If I was still hatching I would probably give it a go.

Grease pencil!!! That's what the crayon thing was I used. I just couldn't remember what it was when I mentioned it earlier.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Where do you find a grease pencil?


----------



## robin416

Hubs was in construction. I've got a bunch of cool things like that around here that get used for other purposes.

I'll bet you can get them at an office supply place. I hate the ones where you have to peel the paper off to expose the marker part, I always get that wrong. But I'll be darned if he didn't bring one home that you can put refills in and just twist the top to run the crayon part out.


----------



## nannypattyrn

That's great! My dad was in constriction all of my life, that's all I ever knew. He used those big flat pencils and sharpened them with his pocket knife. I still love the smell of newly cut wood. I'll look and see if I can find one.


----------



## robin416

I've got a boat load of those flat pencils here. Hubs does the same thing, needs sharpening? Out comes the pocket knife.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I tried candleing yesterday and I think I saw several live ones. Not sure though. I'm going to leave her alone unless things get stinky. 
Also, she's getting out and about for short periods to eat and drink but she's lost a load of wt. We're about 10 days to hatch. Not sure how to keep her focused enough to eat anymore than a little scratch. Any suggestions?


----------



## robin416

Mix up a wet mash of some sort. Quite often that is something they can't leave behind for the others.

They do lose a ton of weight. And with those that insist on being broody every other month it becomes even more of a challenge.

Something you can try is to make up the mash treat after she's been off the nest and done all that she's going to do. Before she can lock back in to the trance offer her the treat at the nest. I don't like for broody hens to eat too close to the nest because too often they find no reason to leave, lose even more condition and very often foul the nest with their droppings.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Ok, I hadn't thought about a wet mash. She'll eat out of my hand but the others will, too. They push her away.


----------



## chickenqueen

There's going to be some body wasting while setting and they should be able to handle it.In my experience,it doesn't take long for them to put the weight back on as long as you limit their setting to 3-4 weeks and then pull them off.I've had to cut stuck rotten eggs from their bellies,I never seem to smell them until it's too late.I don't encourage them to set but some hens are so stubborn,I have no choice.In 16 yrs,I've only had hens hatch out chicks twice.The rest either keep moving from nest to nest or don't set and turn the eggs right or something.I leave any hatching for me to do now.


----------



## nannypattyrn

The projected hatch date is 7/5 . I dated the eggs that I put under her. I won't let her go much longer than 2 or 3 days over that. If no signs of pipping by then, out she goes! 
I did use the wet mash and she ate some of it along with some scratch. She did a dust bath and scolded the ones that got to close to her before heading back. A couple of the others are laying in her nest, but I don't check a couple of times to get them out. I went from 18 eggs a day to 7. I guess that's part for the time of year.


----------



## nannypattyrn

The chicks are starting to pip. One was out but I guess the mom stepped on it or smothered it. I took a couple of nests out and shut her in with the chicks. I hope I did the right thing.


----------



## Maryellen

How are the chicks? Did any hatch and survive?


----------



## nannypattyrn

Yes, we ended up with 3 chickies. They are almost a week old. Mama is still keeping them close by. I'll get some pics soon.


----------



## Maryellen

Awesome! !


----------



## nannypattyrn

Here's my babies. Tomorrow they are a week old. Mama is fiercely protective She is having them venture a little farther out, but still in the nesting pen.


----------



## Maryellen

Omg they are sooo adorable!! !. Yeah no mingling with the other chickens for a month or more


----------



## nannypattyrn

They are in the nest pen, so the other chickens come in and out, but they seem to know not to get too close. It's fun to watch.


----------



## chickenqueen

That is priceless!!!All of the babies look like Mama.That is so cool.I've never had a mama hen.


----------



## nannypattyrn

CQ, you need to experience a mama hen at least once in your chicken career! This is my 2nd time. I'm not in it for anything but pleasure.


----------



## nannypattyrn

One week old today! Mama is feeding them cantaloupe. She pecks a little bite off and drops it then clucks to them and they come running.


----------



## nannypattyrn

I think I have a little EE/BO mix. The rest are BO/RSL OR RIR.


----------



## Maryellen

Tooo precious, I love their coloring, can't wait to see them feather out


----------



## nannypattyrn

9 days old. Enjoying new treats and territory.




















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen

That is just too cute!!!I'm gonna have to turn the grow out pen into a breeding pen next year and try mother hens.Those pictures are just too cute!!!Or maybe let the geese do it instead,I'm sure it would be cute,too.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Out with the flock.








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416

OK, when you get your computer back you need to describe the reactions from everyone when the peeps showed up.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Is there a way that I can video and share here? As you can see in the picture the others are curious, but keep their distance. Dad doesn't even get too close just yet, but he is watchful.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nannypattyrn

Mama hen is extremely protective and for as much wt as she lost, is extremely strong when she thinks her babies are threatened. It's just the last 2 days that she has brought them out to mingle in the main run. They eat anything and everything that she "calls" them to. They have already had cantaloupe, watermelon, little bits of scratch and LOVE mealy worms.. They dirt bathe and scratch around just like the adults.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416

Yes, you can do videos. Just don't ask me how. I'll bet those here would love to watch them.

They are such different creatures when they have chicks with them.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Ok, any of you adms know how to share a video on this site?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## dawg53

The chicks have grown fast!


----------



## Maryellen

Wow look at how big they got!momma hens are best for raising chicks. It's soooo cool to watch thrm. I love when my broodys hatch , they are so much fun to watch how they raise and teach . You can upload a video on your you tube account and then put the link here

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nannypattyrn

Well bad news... we went down to the coop to check everyone and there was only one baby. After looking everywhere even the woods we couldn't find them. I am devastated. I continued to look even behind the nests. I keep a flash light and looked again and saw this. It in several pieces. It also strangled one of my other grown hens. We have never seen a snake in this location.














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nannypattyrn

What kind is it and if we go get a couple more chicks and put them under the mama, will she take them?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## dawg53

I'm sorry for your losses Patti, it's heartbreaking. I've had it happen too. 
I dont know what kind of snake it is, but I know it's non venomous. It could be yalls version of a chicken snake. Our chicken snake is the yellow rat snake, mean suckers too. Grrrr.


----------



## robin416

I am so sorry, Patty. I know how stomach dropping that feeling is. 

I worry about my birds and snakes, I'm hoping the hot wire and the bird netting I have around the pens will keep them out.

There is no way to know if she would take two new chicks. Some want them all. Others only want what was theirs from the start.


----------



## nannypattyrn

We bought 3 more chicks and mama hen almost attacked me getting to them. It's almost dark now so I'll get pics tomorrow.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Maryellen

Oh no I'm sooo sorry.
I hope momma accepts the new chicks

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nannypattyrn

Thx all! Pretty traumatic, it's the life with chickens in esp in the country with woods all around. Things are looking pretty good this morning. The new babies are all alive. Holy one was separated and couldn't find it's way to her. I thought that the mom was going to take 2 of them and not the one. I warmed her up and put her back under mom and she stayed. They have to learn how to have a mom. She seems to know that the newbies are younger than her own chick because she has them under her. I'm checking them frequently.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen

Oh no!!!I hated to read this and I'm so sorry for your loss.Glad to see the snake in pieces and hope you got a little satisfaction chopping it up.Watch out,there may be more or freshly hatched babies.Now I don't want a mama hen.....


----------



## nannypattyrn

Thx CQ, it's looking promising that mama will take on three more new chicks. We went right out and got 3 more before the other chick got any older.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nannypattyrn

It's traumatic but something that is only natural in the animal kingdom. I'm so glad that my dad let me look and be a part of animal birthing (hatching) and butchering as well as raising orphaned animals and losing them after I was "attached". My brothers and I used to have "funerals " for orphaned baby goats that we tried so hard to save.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen

Yeah,that's nature but it didn't have to happen to your chicks.I'm sure there's plenty of rodents it could've feasted on instead.And it killed an adult hen?How long was it?FYI-guineas chase snakes away and mice but not rats.


----------



## robin416

Nope, Guineas do not chase snakes away when they're more than a very small size. They'll let you know they're there but beyond that they won't do much. My old flock alerted me way too many times to the snake's presence just standing there talking about it to think there's much more than discussing it and staying far back from its reach.


----------



## seminole wind

How sad! Sorry about the snake problem. You said one strangled a hen?


----------



## nannypattyrn

CQ, I was sitting out on my deck having my coffee and I heard my roo crow then I heard what I thought might be a chicken try to crow. We've never had snakes before so I didn't recognize the distress. It happened several times and I simply didn't think anything. Jim found her under the roost that afternoon. The chicks were alive around 2 when he took scraps to them. The around 5 we went back and they were gone and we found the dead hen. We looked everywhere and quite awhile until we found the snake and then knew what happened.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nannypattyrn

Looks like the mama isn't going to love them. We put in a brooder. We're having after church lunch then I'm going to find a feather duster for them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen

robin416 said:


> Nope, Guineas do not chase snakes away when they're more than a very small size. They'll let you know they're there but beyond that they won't do much. My old flock alerted me way too many times to the snake's presence just standing there talking about it to think there's much more than discussing it and staying far back from its reach.


Well,they at least alerted you.I remember mine chasing and killing garter snakes but they're small snakes I guess.It would make me mad when they did kill the snakes because they were my mice eaters.Robin,I'm surprised you ain't pushing them.They are very handy in the flock.I'm thinking of getting some again just for the tick problem in the yard.You can't go out and come back without finding 2 or 3 crawling on you.It's really,really bad this year but I hear it's like that all over.When I had guineas,I never had that problem.Or any bug problems,for that matter.


----------



## oldhen2345

Well, my BO Alberta has been super broody most of the year. I finally broke it, but she went right back. I put her in a separate enclosure and she still was broody- I put some eggs under her and- instant cure- no more broody- now I get to incubate the eggs. I just hope they are still viable. Haven't candled them- I never am very good with that. Bless that cantankerous old biddy.


----------



## chickenqueen

I suck at candling,too.I have a broody hen who hatched 3 chicks but continues to set.I want to candle the remaining eggs but I'll just upset her and me both.I'm giving her until the weekend and the nest goes and her with it if she doesn't move.


----------



## oldhen2345

I tried to get rid of her on Craigs list- with honesty about the broodiness. No one wanted a chicken that broody. LOL. I can't even giver her away. My friends are horrified that I would give Alberta up, but enough is enough. Next issue with that chicken she may end up in Freezer Camp.


----------



## nannypattyrn

How far are you from the SE Oklahoma boarder on I35?


----------



## nannypattyrn

Uhh "Border"


----------



## oldhen2345

nannypattyrn said:


> How far are you from the SE Oklahoma boarder on I35?


I am in Athens TX which is several hours away from the border.


----------



## nannypattyrn

Ok, I thought if I was close enough to you that I could take it. We are in SE Oklahoma 30 min from Gainesville.


----------



## nannypattyrn

According to maps your town is a little over 3 hours from my town.


----------



## oldhen2345

nannypattyrn said:


> Ok, I thought if I was close enough to you that I could take it. We are in SE Oklahoma 30 min from Gainesville.


Thanks, that's sweet, but too far. I just have to trust that this crazy biddy gets over herself sometime this year. She is only 2 1/2 yrs old- too young for chicken menopause. LOL. I think I will just keep segregating her every time she starts acting up. Maybe since she is a flock creature, she will learn to play nice with the others again.


----------

